

Software Engineers Think They're The Best - zwiteof
http://www.cnet.com/news/software-engineers-think-theyre-amazingly-great-study-says/

======
pedalpete
I see no reason not to you the original title of the article, which is
"Software engineers think they're amazingly great, study says.."

However, the article is a bunch of BS. They only interviewed 1000 people, and
they didn't say where that 1000 people came from. If they spoke to 1000
engineers in SF, I suspect, yes, they are likely taking people who work at
software companies where the company wouldn't exist without them. Talk to 1000
engineers in NYC, and you would probably get a different result.

In the end, we can't deny the fact that a huge volume of business today is
reliant on technology, and that technology, even if it is hardware, runs
software. I don't think this is a case of the farmer taking credit for the
success of a great chef, this is more an example of a chef having great
influence over a restaurateur.

